# sayings you hate



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Abscence makes the heart grow fonder.......nope, it just makes it easier for the other person to leave
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

"Everything happens for a reason."

Nope. Sometimes really horrible crap happens and no reason can justify it. 


"God doesn't give us more than we can bear." Bull****. If this were true we wouldn't have the suicide rate we do.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Kathryn, you took my two!


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

proudwidaddy said:


> Abscence makes the heart grow fonder.......nope, it just makes it easier for the other person to leave
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Thought drives emotion. This is a negative thread. Why do you want to feed yourself negativity?

Here's a positive/logical one instead:

_*"Change is the essential process of all existence."*_ - Mr. Spock


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Can, if you are going to start policing negative threads here, you're gonna be a very busy guy


----------



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

I think things do happen for a reason, which is to help us become better version of ourselves. To grow, to live authentic lives. To give to others, especially in ways we will never even know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

lamaga said:


> Can, if you are going to start policing negative threads here, you're gonna be a very busy guy


That made me laugh


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

I'm glad, that was how it was meant


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

"We just aren't good for eachother" - It's the line that has been used on me and the one used on her behalf to explain it to everyone else ... no one gets it.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

I always thought the cliche, "You can't have your cake and eat it too," was really stupid. What good is having cake if you can't eat it? I know that the meaning is you have to choose between alternatives, and choices have consequences, but there should be a better way to express this idea.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

UpnDown, that's right up there with, "It's not you, it's me."

does anyone believe that one anymore?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I can`t think of a "saying" that I like.

None are truth.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Oh, Tacoma, I wouldn't go that far, there are lots of good ones.

Why, just yesterday, I said, "spit in one hand and wish in the other, and see which one fills up first."

I'm full of old lady wisdom like that


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

"You'll get through this" 

Well, yes, unless I kill myself or get hit by a bus, I guess that's true. I will. But that doesn't have any bearing on how much it sucks RIGHT NOW.


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

AH, what the hell.


"I don't know if it's me or you, or you with me or me with you."
"I can't work on me and our marriage at the same time."
"I was just trying. I was faking it until I could make it."
"I don't think I was ever in love with you."
"I don't if I was in love with the idea of marrying you or someone like you."
"Could you be in a relationship without sex?"
And my fave:


"I love you more and more every day. Always and forever."

*cough*

I was able to type these while smiling.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

*"I need space"

"You think this is easy for me?" *(after saying the above line!)


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

I'm impressed with your smile, Canguy, each and every one of those made me throw up in my mouth a little...


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

He's in a better place (spoken at a funeral). Really? That is supposed to be comforting?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Belittling, condescending comments habitually coming from STBXW, whenever I asked her a rather simple question that really only required just a "yes" or a "no" answer. Her stock smartass answer was always, *"I told you that!" *And when asking her about her opinion on something that I may have needed some advise on, her other smartass stock answer was, *"just think outside* *the box!" *She greatly valued the additional breath and verbage that it took to belittle me rather than to just offer me up a straight-up, short answer!

Heard these caustic lines from her at least half-a-dozen times per day. Got to the point that I just quit asking for her help or her opinion on anything! It certainly won't kill me if I never, ever, hear them again! I wouldn't use these demeaning lines on my worst enemy!


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

"Do as I say, Not as I do." always hated that one growing up, I plan on never using that on my daughter.


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

lamaga said:


> UpnDown, that's right up there with, "It's not you, it's me."
> 
> does anyone believe that one anymore?


I now believe it, very much so.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

_"Rules are made to be broken."_ That's just retarded social Darwinism in action.

_"I couldn't care less"._ Really, I could. And do.

_"The apple doesn't fall far from the tree."_ Unless you're Isaac Newton's parents, I guess. 

_"The squeeky wheel gets the grease."_ Then why do empty wagons make the most noise?

_"Never look a gift horse in the mouth."_ Don't look too far up its ass either. 

_"It's always darkest before the dawn."_ But is there still a light at the end of the tunnel?

_"A stitch in time saves nine."_ WTF does that even mean?

_"A penny saved is a penny earned."_ That depends, at long terms capital gains rates, a penny saved is 1.15 pennies earned.


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

lamaga said:


> I'm impressed with your smile, Canguy, each and every one of those made me throw up in my mouth a little...


I've been processing those for a while. I suppose the mere fact I can smile while typing them out means I have made progress and am moving on.

Still feels surreal, but here's to an authentic future.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

This one, for me anyway, is the equivalent to the sound of fingernails being drug down a chalkboard:

*"It is what it is!"*

Lie was forever using that line which is likely the reason for my reaction to hearing it, from anyone, these days.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> _"A stitch in time saves nine."_ WTF does that even mean?


That one I can help with:

If you have rip or tear in a garment and you catch it in time, you can fix it with one stich and prevent the tear from getting bigger, thus taking, oh, nine stitches to fix it.


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

MyselfAgain said:


> I think things do happen for a reason, which is to help us become better version of ourselves. To grow, to live authentic lives. To give to others, especially in ways we will never even know.


Yeah, I suggest not trying that on someone who just lost their five-week old baby. "Oh, I'm sorry your baby died, but things happen for a reason. It'll make you a better person!" Bull****

"Gee, I'm sorry you were molested when you were five. But think of what an authentic life you're living!"


----------



## gear1903 (Apr 2, 2012)

cherokee96red said:


> This one, for me anyway, is the equivalent to the sound of fingernails being drug down a chalkboard:
> 
> *"It is what it is!"*
> 
> Lie was forever using that line which is likely the reason for my reaction to hearing it, from anyone, these days.


When someone tells me "It is what it is", I respond "You mean it's what it's."

They then say "What?", then realize what I did there, then never say it again. :smthumbup:


----------



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

Kathrynthegreat said:


> Yeah, I suggest not trying that on someone who just lost their five-week old baby. "Oh, I'm sorry your baby died, but things happen for a reason. It'll make you a better person!" Bull****
> 
> "Gee, I'm sorry you were molested when you were five. But think of what an authentic life you're living!"


Well I would never SAY it to anyone!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

You're crazy-the response I got when I brought up his EA
You'll be fine, the kids will be fine - as he tells me he wants a divorce
You'll get through this- yes I probably will, but I'll never be the same person.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

lovesherman said:


> I always thought the cliche, "You can't have your cake and eat it too," was really stupid. What good is having cake if you can't eat it? I know that the meaning is you have to choose between alternatives, and choices have consequences, but there should be a better way to express this idea.


Someone on here suggested flipping it around and it seems to make more sense to me that way:

"You can't eat your cake and have it too."

the saying I hate, but was trying to not be negative so didn't participate in the thread:

"Just Sayin..."

argh I hate that.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

angelpixie said:


> That one I can help with:
> 
> If you have rip or tear in a garment and you catch it in time, you can fix it with one stich and prevent the tear from getting bigger, thus taking, oh, nine stitches to fix it.


I see. No ripstop nylon back in the day.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Always hated hearing..."This is going to hurt me more than you".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathrynthegreat said:


> "Everything happens for a reason."
> 
> Nope. Sometimes really horrible crap happens and no reason can justify it.
> 
> ...


I have had horrible things happen to me that i didn't see the reason until years and years later.

Still, I agree, it's not the right thing to say to someone who is going through a horrible time.


I hate the saying, "She's in a better place."

Really? What place would that be, exactly? Have you been there? No. So stfu.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

"Welcome to the real world."

Often said with a self-satisfied smirk by people who get a buzz out of another's misfortune.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Cosmos said:


> "Welcome to the real world."
> 
> Often said with a self-satisfied smirk by people who get a buzz out of another's misfortune.


My mom says, "Well, that's life."


Yea, no shet. Everything is life. Doesn't mean it doesn't suck sometimes!


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

But we're *"JUST FRIENDS"*

Makes my stomach turn...


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

justabovewater said:


> You're crazy-the response I got when I brought up his EA
> You'll be fine, the kids will be fine - as he tells me he wants a divorce
> You'll get through this- yes I probably will, but I'll never be the same person.



OMG -- STBXH said those exact things to me, for the same reasons. Were you married to my STBXH, too?! You mean on top of everything else, he's a bigamist?!?


----------



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

angelpixie said:


> OMG -- STBXH said those exact things to me, for the same reasons. Were you married to my STBXH, too?! You mean on top of everything else, he's a bigamist?!?


It's all part of the script...the predictability is sickening.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

MyselfAgain said:


> It's all part of the script...the predictability is sickening.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You're telling me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

angelpixie said:


> OMG -- STBXH said those exact things to me, for the same reasons. Were you married to my STBXH, too?! You mean on top of everything else, he's a bigamist?!?


Lol!

You know, Angel, I can't say I'd be surprised to find out he was leading a double life. His personality has changed so much, he's not the person I used to know.


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

Another of my "favorites"-

STBXH: "It was not an emotional affair". 
ME: Oh, how I could I be so stupid, of course it wasn't, it was just Facebook sex for two years. How could I possibly have gotten the two mixed up?


----------



## Bitter+Sweet (May 19, 2012)

One of his favorites when I would want to talk about a situation after we've calmed down from an argument:
Oh I've turned the page on that

which means he got to say what he wanted to say and he is not going to let me say what I want to say because he's done with the subject. How fair is that?


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

"I've moved on."

GRRR.


----------



## lulubelle (Jun 28, 2012)

if i have to hear him say "i don't know." ever, ever again, i just might rip his tounge out of his mouth. you do know. stop being a pu$$y and just answer the damn question!


----------



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

Amen, lulu! Mine also didn't know anything. Ever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boxhead201 (Jun 8, 2012)

"I need to find myself."


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

'I need some space to sort my head out'

no, you need some medication and therapy to sort your head out but you won't get it


----------



## MainStreetExile (Jun 26, 2012)

1. "Somewhere out there is the love you deserve."
2. "Get over it."
4. "You need to move on."
5. "This is an exciting new chapter of your life."
6. "Stop punishing yourself."
7. "In X weeks/months/years you will laugh about this."
8. "You just need medication and everything will be fine."
9. "You will find someone better."
10. "You have your whole life ahead of you."
11. "You need to get angry." 
12. "This is for the best."


----------



## cantmove (Feb 20, 2012)

How about "out of site out of mind" That one is a double edged sword. If that were true I'd be over him but I guess for those that leave it's their montra.

Oh and some can "have their cake and eat it too" Their called cheaters.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Amp is an Ass-Hat!

God, I'm tired of that one.


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

The past is the past


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Lordhavok said:


> The past is the past


OOOOOHHHHHHH! I hate this one, too. Yeah, like the past has absolutely no effect on the present or future. Right.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

"I Love You"....

9 x out of ten its a crock......


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

boxhead201 said:


> "I need to find myself."



My answer to that: Try looking up your own ass.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

I like these two:

Poor planning on your part doesn't mean an emergency for me 

(a good mom one  )

And 

It's easier to ask forgiveness than permission. 

Works good for shoe shopping 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Traggy (Jan 26, 2012)

"You are such a great guy you are going to make someone really happy."

Yeah, just not my wife. You know the person that I, you know, married. Go jump in a fire you pompous a$$ woman.

I am out of this thread. All these lines I have heard and it really pisses me off lol.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

"Rise above it"

Not always the sort of 'life-belt' someone needs when they're 'drowning...'


----------



## lulubelle (Jun 28, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> 'I need some space to sort my head out'
> 
> no, you need some medication and therapy to sort your head out but you won't get it


:iagree: seriously couldn't agree more!


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

'I hope you find someone you deserve'

ditto, asshat


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

"God will never give you more than you can handle."

Sorry, but I'm calling BS on this one. I survived the last year, but it definitely was more than I could "handle". 

And the jury is still out on whether I can handle everything on my plate.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

"Well that's just stinkin' thinkin'!"

Yuk yuk!

I'd like to croak the P.C. love doctor who came up with that line.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

"It is what it is". Hate that one.


----------



## jw1966 (Jun 26, 2012)

lets see! all cop out selfish immature bull. ilybimnilwy i need my space and time. i need to find my happiness. i havent been happy in years.


----------



## lulubelle (Jun 28, 2012)

jw1966 said:


> lets see! all cop out selfish immature bull. ilybimnilwy i need my space and time. i need to find my happiness. i havent been happy in years.



yeah, i got "i haven't been happy in a long time." um, ok then why did we buy a new house 5 months ago? better yet, why did you INSIST on getting ANOTHER DOG 1 month before you decided to leave?! i didn't want another dog, let alone a 2 year old, untrained 90 pound animal with digestive issues, who constantly ****s in my house.


----------



## sadsoul101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Just move on...

We'll both move on to greener pastures...

I gave you plenty of time to fix things... (STBXH loved saying this, like I was his employee and our marriage was on a time table)

You are unreliable(in regards to recent job losses)

soo many others....


----------

